# Chicken Noodle Soup!



## 88luneke

Thanks for the invite. I searched for it and found about 20 groups or pages with that title or a like one haha


----------



## jpollman

Here's a link to the group.

I think anyone can view it, but you have to be a member to post.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/263653153674236/?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## alex-v

rclydestinson said:


> I take the less desirable chicken parts like backs, wings , thighs, drumsticks and put them in an electric roaster..<snipped the rest>...


Thighs are one of the less desirable parts?? A lot of chefs and cooks consider the thighs to be one of the best parts. They are considered to be the part part with the most flavor. Chicken breast, on the other hand, is often called bland. Plus it dries out fast if the cook is not careful.


----------



## jpollman

Agreed!

Thighs are the best part of the bird. I'm so glad my wife and son prefer just the white meat.


----------



## 88luneke

Haha, I think I need a bigger pot. 

Round 2, Commence!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jpollman

Yeah, it's a little close there! 

If you do end up making soup now and then, get yourself a nice "stock pot". It doesn't have to be a huge one. I've got a 16qt. that's pretty big for making soup. The one I usually use for soup isn't marked, but I think it's probably a 10 or 12 qt.


----------



## 88luneke

I actually thought about that AFTER I put everything in the pot haha it'll likely be a near future purchase as I like making soup, chili, stews, etc. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jpollman

If you like making soup and chili, a 10 or 12 qt. stock pot is a must. They're nice and deep so it gives you lots of room to bring it to a boil and stir without splashing everywhere.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

88luneke said:


> View attachment 25778
> 
> 
> Haha, I think I need a bigger pot.
> 
> Round 2, Commence!!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


:lol::lol::lol:
The wife never uses less than a 12 qt stock pot and that is for the two of us. Oh, we freeze up most of it and rewarm it in a double boiler.
Larry


----------



## 88luneke

The end result minus a couple bowls. No spills either!

Tasty stuff! Needs a little more spices though. Work in progress but I'm on the right track thanks to you guys!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## YPSIFLY

If you get into making your own stock, throw everything you are going to use into the pot and bring it up to a boil. Skim off any gray foam that forms after about 15 minutes or so. Then turn the heat down so you get a nice slow simmer. Let it ride until it reduces to the strength you like.

Some ingredients you might want to consider adding to the stock pot:

Whole black peppercorns
Bay leaves
Whole sprigs of fresh thyme
Fresh parsley, I usually use just the stalks after the leaves have been used for other dishes.

As for the chicken parts to use, at my last job I would use backs and necks. About 7, 40# cases would yield around 20-30 gallons of stock. We would sometimes "fortify" it with some base from a jar, but I really try to steer clear of that stuff. Yeah I use it when I'm in a pinch, but you have to be careful with the salt and they usually use turmeric to give it the right color so that is another thing to consider. Roasting the meat and/or bones will give your stock a darker color.

Oh, and jpollman knows how to cook. What I would give to hire someone who has such a solid knowledge, love for great food, and apparent work ethic.... JP, should you ever want to switch careers and pass into the Twilight Zone that is professional cooking...I'm just a PM away...


----------



## alex-v

All those turkey bones have a use. Pull the carcass out of the fridge and pull the meat off and put the bones in the stockpot. Simmer away and then strain out the bones. Start adding chopped veggies and spices to the base stock.


----------

